# Error connecting CH341(-1) With the Dev Board



## ferdinandstrat (Jan 13, 2020)

So I installed all the drivers, multiple versions of them in fact and still this error occurs. It is driving me nuts. I connected both the 9V power and the USB


----------



## vigilante398 (Jan 17, 2020)

I went through about 6 versions of the drivers before I found one that worked. The one that ended up doing it for me was a 2009 version.


----------



## azerty_guitar (Apr 1, 2020)

vigilante398 said:


> I went through about 6 versions of the drivers before I found one that worked. The one that ended up doing it for me was a 2009 version.


Can you give a link ? thanks !!


----------



## azerty_guitar (Apr 1, 2020)

I've post a link that work for me here :  https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/fv1dev-pcb-error-connecting-ch341-1.1805/


----------



## zgrav (Apr 1, 2020)

also  -- sometimes it helps if you manually uninstall the driver that is not working and reboot you PC before installing another driver.


----------

